

Android is better, but for who? - esusatyo
http://esusatyo.net/post/58144469640/android-is-better

======
NicoJuicy
Yeah, well, a friend recently switched from iOS to Android.

And he says he can do to much and next time he will go back to iOS.

Perhaps Android should have a "simple" mode and a normal mode, that could
soften the problem.

Simple mode gives the default settings and they are unchangeble (lock screen,
default mail app, default browser) and kinda whitelists apps on their features
(no replacement apps) and a normal mode for everyone else who is willing to
use Tasker and other apps.

PS. The author of the referenced article kinda forgot Tasker :s

To bad for him though.

~~~
esusatyo
It's a bit of what Windows 8 tried to do. The simple mode is the metro UI, and
the normal mode is the old desktop. It solves the problem, but not many people
likes it.

~~~
mtgx
Ironically, the Metro mode just makes things a lot more confusing for "normal
users", since they were already used to the old Windows UI paradigms that
they've been using for more than a decade, and the in-your-face Metro mode
messes that up.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Well actually, it isn't.

It's the same UI, but you're just limited in your actions.

Metro is totally different from Windows 7 UI. I didn't said anywhere that
there should be a graphical difference in the standard application.

I just said that you're not able to change all the things in simple mode,
while "normal" mode isn't as limited. Perhaps even disabling Widgets in the
simple mode and only allowing HOLO apps in the store (developers could be
rushed this way to update their apps, it's an added bonus for Google then)

Every no-experienced user would understand "simple" mode perfectly, but in
Windows. Metro is just used to search apps... (at least i use it that way)

